# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Diaz vs Daley



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in two weeks, Saturday Apr. 9th at 7:30 PM EST. The main event is the WW title fight between Nick Diaz and Paul Daley from the Valley View Casino in San Diego, CA, USA. 










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Send a pick for every fight on the main card, and for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Nick Diaz vs. Paul Daley
> * Gilbert Melendez vs. Tatsuya Kawajiri
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:30 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results pg. 17

hixxy (4-0) vs Machida Karate (3-1)

Main Card

420atalon (3-1) vs Big_Charm (2-0)
BobbyCooper (2-2) vs Toxic (1-1)
kantowrestler (2-2) vs Ruckus (2-2)
KillingRoad89 (2-0) vs Couchwarrior (2-2)
Rauno (2-2) vs Bknmax (2-2)

Under Card

limba (2-2) vs AlphaDawg (0-1)
attention (1-2) vs pipe (1-2)
guam68 (1-2) vs dudeabides (1-3)
KryOnicle (0-1) vs HitOrGetHit (0-1)
Life B Ez (0-1) vs Relavate (0-0)
UFC_OWNS (0-3) vs Mike28 (0-0)

Since hixxy signed up, this belt will be on the line:






*
Members Signed Up

AlphaDawg
Mike28
UFC_OWNS
Toxic
Big_Charm
Machida Karate
Bknmax
Ruckus
limba
attention
guam68
HitOrGetHit
Ape City
UFC_OWNS
KryOnicle
pipe
KillingRoad89
Life B Ez
420atalon
hixxy
BobbyCooper
kantowrestler
Relavate
Rauno
Couchwarrior
dudeabides*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Apr. 9th by 7:30 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in as usual.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm game. Daley and me are going for the double KO.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Im in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up. Ruckus are we still going for a fight?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

me vs. toxic it's on man :thumbsup:

Let's dance^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Reigning, Defending, Undefeated, Strikeforce CPL Champion Of The World is in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> The Reigning, Defending, Undefeated, Strikeforce CPL Champion Of The World is in.


getting a little ahead of yourself mhh^^ 

I'm coming for you hixxy^ in the smaller shows I am still a huge threat!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> getting a little ahead of yourself mhh^^


Well thats what i am?

Got to hype myself up!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was a little over the top hixxy. I hope you aren't letting that belt get to your head. Wouldn't want you to fall.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> The Reigning, Defending, Undefeated, Strikeforce CPL Champion Of The World is in.


Don't go all King Mo on us now. :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry 

I was only trying to introduce myself Buffer style..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, well let an announcer do that. Fighters aren't good announcers. That is just how it is.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Enjoy it while you can Hixxy, I am going to make sure you aren't holding that belt very much longer. 

Be it this event or the next I will reclaim my title.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if it is the next one then you might not fight hixxy. By that time someone else may hold the title.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in, I was on the undercard in CPL can I get a main card fight in SF?


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

count me in for sure.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope Ruckus signs up so we can get our fight on!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sign me up. I will try and pick a full card this time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe said:


> Sign me up. I will try and pick a full card this time.


Thanks for coming on board. 6 picks are all we need for this one. The four huge main card fights, and you pick any two prelims that you want. The picks don't have to be in until the 9th, so take all the time you need and they could add new fights to the card or make changes if they have to, especially on the prelims.




Life B Ez said:


> I'm in, I was on the undercard in CPL can I get a main card fight in SF?


This main card/undercard thing is just based on your record mostly, when I pick who fights who that's where I get the matchups from and the people with more wins go higher up the card. It doesn't affect how many points you get in the fights, it just gets you a little more pay (credits unfortunately, they don't pay me real money here). On the other hand, people who call out their opponent and have their challenges accepted, and keep this place interesting with smacktalk will usually get special treatment on that win/loss record thing on the fight card.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll make my Strikeforce debut! Count me in.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Let's rock! Bring the pain...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I'll make my Strikeforce debut! Count me in.


Sweet, thanks for playing! You have done it once before, though, I think it was the first one. We don't pick all of the prelims anymore, just whichever 2 you choose because they are a little sketchier with prelims than the UFC but you can usually count on at least that many.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't remember doing a SF event before. That cannot be good lmao. I thought I was just a can in UFC. I bet I'm 0-1 here as well.

Ah well should be fun!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I've lost more over here, and there probably. Intermission got you I think, close though!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Count me in for this one


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

count me in please! thanks for the reminder dude!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I sent my picks earlier today, i've already won.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Where out thou Machida Karate?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Where out thou Machida Karate?


I sent everybody a message that has played before because of our new digs, so he knows what is up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Kanto, how about you and me?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Where out thou Machida Karate?


You better hope he shows up and dude chooses him to fight you. 

Can't duck me forever though...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I only want to fight the best. It's tough that you and MK are both 3-1.. I'll fight either of you, your both deserving of the title shot.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sign me up, Dude!


Oooooh 420 calling out Hixxy again! Do I sense a rivalry here? Hate to say it but the hype works I ams tarting to wanna see this one whether it be UFC CPL or SF CPL.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Sign me up, Dude!
> 
> 
> Oooooh 420 calling out Hixxy again! Do I sense a rivalry here? Hate to say it but the hype works I ams tarting to wanna see this one whether it be UFC CPL or SF CPL.


Good spot Ape, this dude has it in for me since i destroyed him for his title.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Good spot Ape, this dude has it in for me since i destroyed him for his title.


Oh come on now you have been ducking him like I have never seen before. Shit is getting ridiculous. 420 has proven himself time and time again to be a huge talent that cannot be overloooked as one of the greatest p4p of all time.


Let him shine man, let him shine.



JK man I love playing devils advocate lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad for that spoiler, i was about to get wound up


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I hope Ruckus signs up so we can get our fight on!


Oh hell yeah!!! I'm in and it is on kanto!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Aarh, didn't see Kanto was scheduled to face Ruckus.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry Rauno, got some unfinished business with kanto. Next time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No worries, there are plenty of other fights for me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, look at it this way, you two might be fighting for a title contender spot next time.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

It would seem that we are tangled in a triangle of some possible contenders. I'm not trying to focus on anything but kanto at this time but it would seem logical that one of us is up for the title soon.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking at the amount that have signed up we have a nice solid 9 fights so far, and im sure more will sign up. This is gonna be a stacked card.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't miss this one I'm in, thx for the heads up dudeabides.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Where out thou Machida Karate?



Lol for some reason i thought i already signed up....

Dont worry the king is here, lets get this shit started! :fight02:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm game for sure 

Sending picks now, also trying to keep the unbeaten streak alive! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The card on pg. 1 has a main card fight changed. Mousasi vs Jardine is on there now. The people who sent their picks already can send them again if the change affects them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think i will spend tomorrow afternoon studying this card ready to get my picks in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

toxic, you better sign up right now!!!

don't be scared homie^^


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its on.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome matchup there, can't wait to see it. Will put them up tonight, after looking through this thread again, and people who have called someone out and gotten that kinda response make it easy :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's too bad that normal matchmaking can't be this easy. Either way I'm looking forward to this fight card. It is on my birthday afterall.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I call out anyone! *Manly flex*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's a bit much!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see my opponent.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't actually think anyone has called me out in this thread..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Diaz vs Daley Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first, the challenger ... in the red corner... from California... Machida Karate! His opponent across the cage, he is the reigning and defending champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... hailing from England... hixxy! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*hixxy* (4-0) vs *Machida Karate* (3-1)


Our main card has the best ranked fighters who signed up for this event, including some matchups that were called for by the fighters themselves. 

Main Card

*420atalon* (3-1) vs *Big_Charm* (2-0)
*BobbyCooper* (2-2) vs *Toxic* (1-1)
*kantowrestler* (2-2) vs *Ruckus* (2-2)
*KillingRoad89* (2-0) vs *Couchwarrior* (2-2)
*Rauno* (2-2) vs *Bknmax* (2-2)

Here is the undercard, the ones who survive can only move up:

Under Card

*limba* (2-2) vs *AlphaDawg* (0-1)
*attention *(1-2) vs *pipe *(1-2)
*guam68 *(1-2) vs *dudeabides *(1-3)
*KryOnicle* (0-1) vs *HitOrGetHit *(0-1)
*Life B Ez *(0-1) vs *Relavate* (0-0)
*UFC_OWNS* (0-3) vs *Mike28 *(0-0)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Apr. 9th by 7:30 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

First time in any CPL that me and Machida Karate meet.. 

I am undefeated in Strikeforce CPL, and i intend on staying undefeated. Your a brave man MK, and once i beat you, im coming for your UFC title.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I will put up a vbookie for you two, if you want to bet on it. You were one of only 3 matchups that had both fighters calling for it in this thread. (The others BobbyC vs Toxic and kanto vs Ruckus) The others are all people going up against the closest person to them in the current rankings that they haven't fought at the last few events.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice, Bknmax is my opponent. I know we have one pick just the same.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive picked one undercard already, i think one of them is very clear cut compared to the others.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well now let's see who will come out of this title fight. also which one of us are going to come out with a winning record or a loosing record. I think I have luck on my side cause it will be my birthday.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no opponent for me dudeabides?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Poor OWNS


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no opponent for me dudeabides?


Don't you need all your focus already against me in the CPL for 129?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't you need all your focus already against me in the CPL for 129?


otherway around mate, the OWNS resurrection from the dead has just become and im just starting my rampage, im like michael meyers you think im dead but i always come back


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I will sign you up if you want OWNS, no problemo, we just need one more person to come on the thread and sign up before the fights Saturday night and you'll get an opponent.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

very good mr dudeabides


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh it is ON Hit!!! BATTLE OF THE REDS SHALL COMMENCE. SPPLIIIIT YOUR LUNGS WITH BLOOD AND THUUUUNDER!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

After this fight i want a staff member as my opponent. Time to teach some lessons.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

When I beat hit I'll put you in your place


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Nice, Bknmax is my opponent. I know we have one pick just the same.


Def, not sure if by sub or tko though


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> When I beat hit I'll put you in your place


BRING.IT.ON!


Bknmax said:


> Def, not sure if by sub or tko though


I'm picking TKO.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not working next sunday so would be able to watch this live.. Hopefully nearer the time ill be able to find a site to watch it on.

Anyway, your quite MK?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Im not working next sunday so would be able to watch this live.. Hopefully nearer the time ill be able to find a site to watch it on.
> 
> Anyway, your quite MK?


Awesome man, I'll be awake for it as well. You have a shoutbox account? If not get one sorted and get in there fightnight :thumb02: There will be plenty of links available on the night don't worry.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Awesome man, I'll be awake for it as well. You have a shoutbox account? If not get one sorted and get in there fightnight :thumb02: There will be plenty of links available on the night don't worry.


I did PM the user (forgot his name) that started the thread with a user and pass a week or so ago but he never got back to me to confirm.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M_D started the thread if i'm not mistaken. I already forgot my password but i have it on PM. 

Is the link still the same for the shoutbox? I missed the last event live.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I did PM the user (forgot his name) that started the thread with a user and pass a week or so ago but he never got back to me to confirm.


It will have been done  The stickied thread in the Premium lounge, that contains the Shoutbox link. They now require the username / password you sent to M_D.

Yeah it's still the same Rauno just with added security  Fight night was very quiet, only 5-6 of us in there.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> It will have been done  The stickied thread in the Premium lounge, that contains the Shoutbox link. They now require the username / password you sent to M_D.
> 
> Yeah it's still the same Rauno just with added security  Fight night was very quiet, only 5-6 of us in there.


Well, this time we better have at least 10 in there. :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah ill be there Saturday night then


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll def be there. No way in HELL I'm missing this card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going out to Buffalo Wild Wings for my birthday to watch it. At least I hope so. Does anyone know if they broadcast it?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

This will be the first live event for Strikeforce that i have seen. Then again i have only been watching Strikeforce for about 6 months.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I'm going out to Buffalo Wild Wings for my birthday to watch it. At least I hope so. Does anyone know if they broadcast it?


Don't know if they broadcast it but i checked their homepage and the place looks like a lot of fun. Enjoy!


hixxy said:


> This will be the first live event for Strikeforce that i have seen. Then again i have only been watching Strikeforce for about 6 months.


Ever since i realized i can watch events live i just can't watch it in another day. Seems weird.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

toxic you can still pull out of this one^^ no shame in doing so ;D it's much less then you will recieve next Sunday^^


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wanna get in this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> I wanna get in this.


Right on, you are vs. UFC_OWNS. 
Can still take signups til Saturday, the deadline is the same as when the picks are due at 7:30 pm Eastern, 4:30 on the west coast where the fights be at. Every 2 that come on the thread will be against each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Still not decided on my second undercard pick yet... I think the undercard fight i have picked so far is gonna be my number one pick..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Really? I'm more confident with main card fighters cause I know them better. As for undercard guys if you know them well then that's justifiable, but then again that's just me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, one of the undercard is a dead cert i think. Definitely staying away from the Casey Ryan v Paul Song fight aswell!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What's wrong with that fight?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Casey Ryan is 1-0 and Paul Song is 2-0..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

AlphaDawg signed up, if anybody wants to take him on they have til Saturday night to sign up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Or he could be an alternate in case someone drops out. But knowing how many people sign up for the undercard I won't be surprised if he gets an opponent. No worries Alpha, you'll get someone.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope i don't forget to bet on this card like i did with the last one. Some easy credits here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> *Virgil Zwicker's first fight came when he was released from being incarcerated and took the fight on two week's notice.* He defeated Denis Hall in under a minute via TKO. He then raked up an 8-0 record, defeating notables such as Ovince St. Preux.


LOL
Sounds legit!
His opponent is listed as a 207 lbs HW, on Sherdog! And hae hasn't fought in over a year. :laugh:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive just spoken to Paul, he thinks hes gonna weigh in at 169.6lbs


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Tough prelims. Guys that haven't fought in a while, have mediocre records, little video and no notable competition. Sadly the prelims will likely determine a bunch of these matches.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Tough prelims. Guys that haven't fought in a while, have mediocre records, little video and no notable competition. Sadly the prelims will likely determine a bunch of these matches.


You only need 2 prelims. One is Takaya^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the prelims are easy pickins. And i havent even gone with the Takaya fight


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My picks took me 2 minutes. Copy paste. Delete. Guess.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im actually thinking a last minute change for one of the fights, im 50/50....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Im actually thinking a last minute change for one of the fights, im 50/50....


Me too, the main event...

Daley hits hard and Diaz has a bad habit of trying to stand with anyone and often gets semi rocked in his fights but Diaz is very difficult to finish.

Diaz doesn't have great takedowns but if he gets the fight to the ground Daley is in trouble as his ground game is non existent. 

Will Daley be first guys in years to knock Diaz out? Can Daley survive 5 rounds if he can't knock Diaz out? I can't make up my mind lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I personally still think that Diaz still has the advantage. He has the reach, stamina, and ground game. Basically he has his choice as to where he wants to end the fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I personally still think that Diaz still has the advantage. He has the reach, stamina, and ground game. Basically he has his choice as to where he wants to end the fight.


reach and stamina are exactly even kanto.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know about that. Have you seen how lanky Diaz is? Not to mention Daley cuts alot of weight and that could affect him in the championship rounds.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah its the main event im not sure about aswell..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> reach and stamina are exactly even kanto.


Physical reach yes. Diaz uses his reach much more then Daley though. Daley is a short power puncher while Diaz tries to pick his opponents apart from distance. 

As for stamina. Both aren't bad but I probably would give Diaz a slight advantage. Daley cuts a lot and his punches do slow down later in fights. Diaz keeps motoring on and usually fights at a higher pace. 

Still undecided on this fight, going to bet on Daley because of the odds though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Physical reach yes. Diaz uses his reach much more then Daley though. Daley is a short power puncher while Diaz tries to pick his opponents apart from distance.
> 
> As for stamina. Both aren't bad but I probably would give Diaz a slight advantage. Daley cuts a lot and his punches do slow down later in fights. Diaz keeps motoring on and usually fights at a higher pace.
> 
> Still undecided on this fight, going to bet on Daley because of the odds though.


I don't know where the question about Daley's cardio is coming from :confused02: Have never seen him being tired before, not even in the tough Masvidal fight. He looked the same in the third like he did in the first. Diaz looked very tired to me in the Scott Smith fight after being tagged several times by perhaps one of the worst strikers in the Sport today.

Daley is so quick, so atheltic and so powerful counter striker. He moves in with his jab and hook's just like that, you don't even see them coming. It's the ideal striking style to face somebody like Diaz who comes at you with his hands at his waist and chin up. 

How can Daley not land every punch he is throwing?

Maybe I am just completely delusional, but I see nothing but an early stoppage for Paul here.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck Couchwarrior


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't know where the question about Daley's cardio is coming from :confused02: Have never seen him being tired before, not even in the tough Masvidal fight. He looked the same in the third like he did in the first. Diaz looked very tired to me in the Scott Smith fight after being tagged several times by perhaps one of the worst strikers in the Sport today.
> 
> Daley is so quick, so atheltic and so powerful counter striker. He moves in with his jab and hook's just like that, you don't even see them coming. It's the ideal striking style to face somebody like Diaz who comes at you with his hands at his waist and chin up.
> 
> ...


Agree on most of that. 

The problem is that Diaz is similar to Masvidal but better in every regard...

Fighters that can keep their self outside of Daleys power range have a decent chance of at least surviving. That is all Diaz has to do until Daley makes a mistake and gives Diaz the takedown and submission.

If Daley had good takedown defense or the slightest ground game I would pick him in this fight easily. Sadly he is one dimensional and his opponent has a good ground game(although mediocre takedowns). 

Diaz has only been knocked out once in 32 fights. He knows how to survive. I hope Daley knocks him the f out but I don't know that it will happen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Me, Daley and Mousasi are all going for the KO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Agree on most of that.
> 
> *The problem is that Diaz is similar to Masvidal but better in every regard...
> *
> ...


And thats just not true at all. 

I can't make you believe this probably, nobody will probably.. but Diaz is just and awful, awful Wrestler and he just can't take people down. Also, if he somehow gets one Takedown wich would be very lucky cause Daley is just immense strong and athletic plus has very underrated TDD.. then what makes you people think he could just submit a purble belt just liket that? 

Diaz couldn't do Nothing after laying on top of KJ Noons who doesn't even have a purple belt in BJJ. The thought that Diaz takes him down and submits him right away is completely delusional. 

Even if Diaz gets the Takedown somehow.. Daley will be right back up. Cause Diaz can't Wrestle and has zero top control.

Daley is not one-dimensional at all with decent Wrestling and decent BJJ and amazing standup skills. Not much more one-dimensional then Nick is.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think my picks are all locked in now...

Gonna take a walk to the shop, pick some beers up and just have a last minute think before submitting them when i get back..

This is the biggest fight of my career.. I am nearly ready.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> And thats just not true at all.
> 
> I can't make you believe this probably, nobody will probably.. but Diaz is just and awful, awful Wrestler and he just can't take people down. Also, if he somehow gets one Takedown wich would be very lucky cause Daley is just immense strong and athletic plus has very underrated TDD.. then what makes you people think he could just submit a purble belt just liket that?
> 
> ...


I can see Diaz getting the trip takedown from the clinch like he has against many of his past opponents...

Daley has been taken down by almost every decent fighter he has fought and usually he ends up staying there until the bell sounds or he gets submitted... All of his losses have been from being submitted or outwrestled except for one fight that he was injured in...

Diaz has fought power punchers before and has taken big shots and survived. Gomi, Zaromski, Smith, Noons, Santos, Lawler etc. He finds ways to survive though and finds ways to win fights. Diaz has only really struggled with good wrestlers and that is something that Daley is not. 

This fight really could go either way imo. Daley tko in first two rounds or Diaz sub in later 3 rounds is how I see it playing out.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I can see Diaz getting the trip takedown from the clinch like he has against many of his past opponents...
> 
> Daley has been taken down by almost every decent fighter he has fought and usually he ends up staying there until the bell sounds or he gets submitted... All of his losses have been from being submitted or outwrestled except for one fight that he was injured in...
> 
> ...


Fair enough :thumbsup:

Lets see what happens^^ can't wait any longer


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I think my picks are all locked in now...
> 
> Gonna take a walk to the shop, pick some beers up and just have a last minute think before submitting them when i get back..
> 
> This is the biggest fight of my career.. I am nearly ready.


You better, i have 50000 on you.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fair enough :thumbsup:
> 
> Lets see what happens^^ can't wait any longer


I think we have to. I might have to flip a coin in order to decide on this fight lol.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Be interesting to see what undercard fights people have gone for..

On a side note, I still havent purchased this event yet.. 3am start here for the main card.. Could i make do with a stream over the net?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I think we have to. I might have to flip a coin in order to decide on this fight lol.


95% Daley, 5% Diaz and I am honest about those numbers! Thats how I truly see it. 



hixxy said:


> Be interesting to see what undercard fights people have gone for..
> 
> On a side note, I still havent purchased this event yet.. 3am start here for the main card.. Could i make do with a stream over the net?


No way hixxy don't do that. Enjoy one of the best cards of the year on your TV.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> No way hixxy don't do that. Enjoy one of the best cards of the year on your TV.


That clears that up then! £9.95 here for the main card.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> That clears that up then! £9.95 here for the main card.


Streaming. :shame02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just scrapped one of my premlims and swapped it for another one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys if you're streaming don't give out the link in here, since Strikeforce CPL is on the open forum that would do better in pm's or VIP. Not that you have, just in case that's where it's headed.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna purchase and watch on my nice big tv


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The first fight has taken place already, Ryan wins there. Unfortunately we had 2 guys that forgot to send picks, and only one alternate, AlphaDawg. He never got an opponent to sign up, but will take the place of the highest no show up on the main card, Ape City. That matchup now is:

limba vs AlphaDawg


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2 hours left. COME ON TIME! What should i do in the meanwhile? It's 3AM here so going out and having fun is out of the question.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I was so close to picking Casey Ryan by sub but couldn't bring myself to do it considering he hadn't fought since 2007. 

Perez didn't let me down but I had him winning by tko.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Im pretty confident in my picks, im ready for this! BRING IT HIXXY!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a few hours sleep, now im up, event ordered and ready to go!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I just woke up....was puking all night  Missed whatever has happened so far but I guess the main event isn't until 10? gotta find somewhere to watch it.

edit: awww crap sorry guys. just went back and read the last page. Sucks when people don't send there picks in sorry about that.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 1-1 with my undercard picks, with the one i got right bang on.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Im 1-1 with my undercard picks, with the one i got right bang on.


I thought you said they were easy lol.

2 - 0, 1 perfect.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked Takaya to win


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Almost everybody picked Takaya, but my opponent Guam and a few other lucky dudes got Peralta right on.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well i hope Machida Karate wasnt one of those!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I picked Takaya to win


I wasn't touching that fight since I saw a few clips of Peralta fighting and he looked decent all around.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That went as expected. Beerbohm was the perfect match up for Aoki.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i picked Aoki sub 2, but happy with the outcome.

39 points after 3 picks so far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WTF a draw, fooking shite judges


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

How else would you score it though? Jardine won round one and also gegard had a point deducted. Gegard wins the next rounds...so it is a draw.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought the rounds should have been 9-9, 10-9, 10-8 in favour of Mousasi..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Domination Bitch


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think Jardine won round one. Jardines 4 takedowns and solid leg kicks won him the round in my opinion. Add in the point deduction it is 10-8. Gegard won round 2 and 3 easily but I don't think either 10-8.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and ypu guys were protesting elbows, el ninos mount elbows were beautiful


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya those were some sick elbows.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Ya those were some sick elbows.


How are you doing APE?!

I'm 3-2 with 2 PERFECT picks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 3-2 with one perfect, and have picked Daley in the main event.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Went with Diaz, not sure if that was the right choice but ended up doing what I said and flipped a coin lol. Without doubt I know Diaz can submit Daley, the question is will he be smart enough to avoid Daley's striking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA daley KOed suck it i told yall


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

See what I mean Bobby... Diaz is a surviver and somehow comes back to win fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> See what I mean Bobby... Diaz is a surviver and somehow comes back to win fights.


i knew this would happen and now daley piss off your fired homey


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA daley KOed suck it i told yall


Did someone doubt Diaz to win ?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Did someone doubt Diaz to win ?


bobby said daley by KO, i think hixxy,rauno and limba said KO for daley too


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> How are you doing APE?!
> 
> I'm 3-2 with 2 PERFECT picks.


Not sure how I did on the undercard but went 3-1 on main card but only 1 perfect prediction. I actually didn'y get my picks in on time either so I think you have a different opponent.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Only fight wrong was the draw. Not the best on methods so hopefully it was enough.

82 points, think it is good for the win but not sure.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad night, there is no way i retained my title..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Sad night, there is no way i retained my title..


thou shalt not have backed daley over diaz


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thou shalt not have backed daley over diaz


I dont think it would have made a difference, i went 3-3..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Neglecting my one bad event I am 25-4 in predicting SF matches since we started this.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

hixxy said:


> I dont think it would have made a difference, i went 3-3..


same... I dont think anyone got the draw though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Diaz vs Daley
*






The correct calls:



> Ryan Sub 1
> Perez UD
> Terrado TKO 1
> Duarte Sub 2
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy* (4-1) vs *Machida Karate* (4-1)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... now the... NEW... champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... Machida Karate!!!

He won 67 to 53!!! * This is yours to wear in your sig: 







*
Main Card

420atalon (4-1) vs Big_Charm (2-1)
Fight won by 420atalon 82 to 43! 

BobbyCooper (2-3) vs Toxic (2-1)
Fight won by Toxic 31 to 19! 

kantowrestler (3-2) vs Ruckus (2-3)
Fight won by kantowrestler 78 to 52! 

KillingRoad89 (2-1) vs Couchwarrior (3-2)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 50 to 40! 

Rauno (2-3) vs Bknmax (3-2)
Fight won by Bknmax 79 to 46! 


Undercard


limba (3-2) vs AlphaDawg (0-2)
Fight won by limba 58 to 52!

attention (2-2) vs pipe (1-3)
Fight won by attention 53 to 33!

guam68 (2-2) vs dudeabides (1-4)
Fight won by guam68 79 to 39! 

KryOnicle (1-1) vs HitOrGetHit (0-2)
Fight won by KryOnicle 48 to 0! KOTN!

Life B Ez (0-2) vs Relavate (1-0)
Fight won by Relavate 57 to 47!

UFC_OWNS (1-3) vs Mike28 (0-1)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 57 to 55!!
* *FOTN!*
​
Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was 420atalon with 82 points. Hope you guys don't forget about us til next time, it's 2 months away til Dallas!


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Keith Jardine vs. Gegard Mousasi - Mousasi TKO 1
> 
> Gilbert Melendez vs. Tatsuya Kawajiri - Melendez UD *15*
> 
> ...


Machida Karate


> Gregard Mousasi TKO/KO 2nd
> 
> Gilbert Melendez TKO/KO 4th *20*
> 
> ...


420atalon


> Melendez ud *16*
> Mousasi tko 2nd
> Aoki sub 1st *22*
> Diaz sub 3rd *13*
> ...


Big_Charm


> Mousasi via TKO rd 2
> Daley via TKO rd 3
> Melendez via Decision *14*
> Aoki via Decision *13*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Paul Daley KO 2
> Gegard Mousasi TKO 2
> Shinya Aoki Sub 2 *19*
> Tatsuya Kawajiri UD
> ...


Toxic


> Diaz via sub round 2 *16*
> Melendez via UD *15*
> Mousasi via TKO round 1
> Takaya via TKO round 1
> ...


kantowrestler


> Nick Diaz/Technical KO/Round 2 *21*
> Gilbert Melendez/TKO/Round 2 *20*
> Gegard Mousasi/TKO/Round 1
> Shinya Aoki/Submission/Round 1 *21*
> ...


Ruckus


> MAIN CARD
> 
> Paul Daley, KO, Rd 2
> Gilbert Melendez, Sub, Rd 2 *15*
> ...


KillingRoad89


> Lyle Beerbohm Unanimous Decision
> 
> Nick Diaz RD 2 Submission *15*
> 
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Gegard Mousasi, (T)KO rd 2
> 2. Nick Diaz, sub rd 3 *15*
> 3. Gilbert Melendez, UD *14*
> 4. Shinya Aoki, sub rd 1 *21*
> ...


Rauno


> Mousasi-tko-1st
> Melendez-dec-ud *15*
> Aoki-sub-2nd *19*
> Daley-tko-2nd
> ...


Bknmax


> Gegard Mousasi,KO,Round 1
> Gilbert Melendez,KO,Round 2 *20*
> Nick Diaz,KO,Round 3 *19*
> Shinya Aoki,Submission,Round 1 *21*
> ...


limba


> Gilbert Melendez vs. Tatsuya Kawajiri - Gilbert Melendez, UD *16*
> Shinya Aoki vs. Lyle Beerbohm - Shinya Aoki, Submission, 1st rd *23*
> Robert Peralta vs. Hiroyuki Takaya - Hiroyuki Takaya, UD
> Nick Diaz vs. Paul Daley - Paul Daley, TKO, 2nd rd
> ...


AlphaDawg


> 1st: Mousassi via KO Round 1
> 2nd: Melendez via UD *15*
> 3rd: Daley via TKO Round 2
> 4th: Aoki via Submission Round 1 *21*
> ...


attention


> Nick Diaz, submission, round 2 *16*
> Shinya Aoki, submission, round 1 *23*
> Gegard Mousasi, TKO, round 3
> Tatsuya Kawajiri, decision, split
> ...


pipe


> * Gilbert Melendez (UD) *16*
> * Gegard Mousasi (Tko/KO rnd 1)
> * Paul Song (UD)
> * Hiroyuki (Takaya Tko/KO Rnd 2)
> ...


guam68


> Melendez by 3rd round tko *21*
> Mousasi by 2nd round tko
> Aoki by 1st round sub *22*
> Peralta by 1st round tko *13*
> ...


dudeabides


> Mousasi sub 2
> Takaya TKO 1
> Melendez UD *14*
> Aoki UD *13*
> ...


KryOnicle


> Gegard Mousasi KO R1
> Paul Daley KO R1
> Gilbert Melendez UD *14*
> Shinya Aoki gogoplata R3 *18*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> No picks sent


Life B Ez


> Gegard KO 2
> Gilbert UD *15*
> Nick Diaz Sub 4th *14*
> Aoki sub 2nd *18*
> ...


Relavate


> * Nick Diaz via sub round 2 *16*
> * Gilbert Melendez tko round 1 *23*
> * ko round 1 Gegard Mousasi
> * Shinya Aoki sub round 3 *18*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Nick Diaz sub rd 2 *16*
> Gilbert Melendez tko round 3 *20*
> Gegard Mousasi tko round 2
> Shinya Aoki round 1 sub *21*
> ...


Mike28


> Paul Daley, TKO, RD1
> Gilbert Melendez, TKO, RD2 *20*
> Gegard Mousasi, TKO, RD3
> Shinya Aoki, Submission, RD2 *18*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sweet fight of the night and a broken duck for me, ill told ya'll im on a resurgence in the cpl, won my last ufc match, won this sf match and me and bknmax tied for wiining the bellator inaugral cpl


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Whooo, you can add another high score to my name.

I am coming for your belts MK. Both of them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picking Daley cost me the title..... 

Close fight MK, congrats on becoming the champion.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Good Fight Hixxy



Boooooya!!!! WHO IS YOUR DOUBLE CHAMPION!!!!!!!!! :thumb01:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Good Fight Hixxy
> 
> 
> 
> Boooooya!!!! WHO IS YOUR DOUBLE CHAMPION!!!!!!!!! :thumb01:


I feel a rematch in June..


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy crap I did awful. I can't predict SF fights for anything.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I SUCK at predicting SF fights. Next event i'm going to dominate the event though. I'm going to to my predictions and then reverse them completely.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'm happy not just because of the fights but because of my birthday. It was a great birthday present to win. Good fight Ruckus.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I'm happy not just because of the fights but because of my birthday. It was a great birthday present to win. Good fight Ruckus.


Picking Daley is my gift to you kanto. Good fight homie, a couple wins by me and we'll be ready for a rematch. Go get that belt!!!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

420atalon said:


> Whooo, you can add another high score to my name.
> 
> I am coming for your belts MK. Both of them.


Good win man.... I knew I should have taken Diaz... but wanted Daley to win. I can't believe the draw. Mousasi keeps disappointing me :thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> Good win man.... I knew I should have taken Diaz... but wanted Daley to win. I can't believe the draw. *Mousasi keeps disappointing me* :thumbsdown:


Pardon?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Pardon?


You were impressed with Mousasi?

The guy couldn't beat a mediocre fighter who wasn't even ready for the fight because of taking it on short notice.

Mousasi has no takedown defense and a horrible gas tank. I don't know who was actually more tired after the fight... 

Any decent fighter with the slightest bit of wrestling and ground game will beat Mousasi.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> You were impressed with Mousasi?
> 
> The guy couldn't beat a mediocre fighter who wasn't even ready for the fight because of taking it on short notice.
> 
> ...


I have to rewatch it but did Mousasi gas? I don't recall him doing so. :confused02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I have to rewatch it but did Mousasi gas? I don't recall him doing so. :confused02:


Not as bad as in King Mo fight but the guy could barely breath during his interview... 

His punches were sloppy and his actions laboured and he barely did anything to expend energy. 

Its a good thing he is fighting in SF's LHW division because he would be destroyed by pretty much every top 10 UFC fighters.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I SUCK at predicting SF fights.


Me too, I do pretty good in CPL but in Sf I either get killed or get robbed haha.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta wait til mid June now for the ext event


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Me too, I do pretty good in CPL but in Sf I either get killed or get robbed haha.


Makes me wonder if i should do the reverse tactic next time (make my picks and then submit the exact opposite). I think i'd be unstoppable then. :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bobby, just let me know when you want some advice on picking winners. It was a rough night for you buddy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He may not wan to admit he has a problem. Usually I just look at a guys record and determine it from there. But that's just me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bobby, just let me know when you want some advice on picking winners. It was a rough night for you buddy.


I need your help Toxic!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so the master takes on an apprentice!


----------

